# My Planted Tank



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

here are pic of my tank, this is thanks to digital gods and foreverknight and several other members of diffrent forums

*Current list of inhapitants*
1- L270 chocolate zebra
1- clownloach
2- discus not sure of the gene
3- albino bristile nose pleco
and a whole lot of guppies

*Plants* (that i can name)
dwaft sag
mermaid weed
red tiger lotus
amazon sword
not sure of the rest.

*Lighting*
4 55w pc bulbs but one just went out


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice pics and great job on the tank! Your Chocolate Zebra Pleco looks a little like an Emperor/Flash Pleco (L204), which is one of my favs.


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

i bought it from the fish place it might be i know that a few things mislabeled but thanks jim and i must not this is all with no co2 sublement and a soil based substrate


----------

